# Military Watches - What Is One.....



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

.....come to that, what isn't also?

Obviously being commissioned by any country's MOD etc would qualify but what about the rest.

Does taking G10 spec and adding a few extra things (eg. GWS Pro Diver) qualify it to be in this part of the forum or would these extras be reason to exclude it?

Or what about a watch where the G10 spec has been followed to the letter but has never been used by any known military force?

Stopwatches used for training purposes?

I have also read here that many people in the forces favour G-Shocks whilst on duty, so should they be considered 'military' also?

I suppose the blunt question is what is the criteria for using this part of the forum?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

It is only a military watch if has an NSN ( NATO Stock Number ) on the caseback.

Servicemen & women do prefer a G-Shock as they are very robust and can/will withstand any form of punishment.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

jmm1 said:


> It is only a military watch if has an NSN ( NATO Stock Number ) on the caseback.


Thanks for the reply.

I understand your point above, but does that mean that anything without an NSN should not be on this part of the forum?


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

jmm1 said:


> Servicemen & women do prefer a G-Shock as they are very robust and can/will withstand any form of punishment.


So should these fall under this part of the forum as they may have seen service due to personal preference of the service men and service women?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Definitions are easy. There are actual military watches that have been issued by some country, at some point in time. Others utilize the Swiss Army knife of words, *STYLE*. There are many military style watches that are fine watches in their own right, but that is as far as it goes. Like them for what they are rather than what someone is trying to make you think they are. 

Later,

William


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

There have been occasions whereby military units get G-Shocks issued and do carry the NSN.

There are alot of watches that have been inspired by the military. Just because a member of HM Forces wears a G-Shock, for example in Afganistan doesn't make a military issued time piece, thats just his or her choice.

Our goverment as tight as they are will only buy cheap watches.

Pulsar Quartz

Pulsar Chrono ( RAF Aircrew )

CWC G10

W10 = Army, 0555= Royal Navy, 0552= Royal Marines

CWC Divers = Royal Navy and SBS ( Royal Marines )


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i dont think the nsn matters as you dont get them on any non nato issue watches, william has the answer that any watch issued to its countries troops is then classified as a military watch purely by definition


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

should have a crows foot on stamped usually for british military


----------



## bfaster (Nov 30, 2011)

Good questions!! So is this then for any watch which someone feels they can be used for military application? (Or indeed are using?) If so time for the first pic. Lets see em'


----------



## bofff (Oct 8, 2013)

dievas vortex is absolutely stunning

one of best EDC


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

bfaster said:


> Good questions!! So is this then for any watch which someone feels they can be used for military application? (Or indeed are using?) If so time for the first pic. Lets see em'


second pic

Just finished a small rebuild on this one



GWS Pro Diver, Tritium Tubes, Sapphire Glass & 20atm are the only things that make it not a G10 spec watch (please correct me if wrong), but these things to me would make it even more fit for purpose would it not? Please post any other views poss or neg, other perspectives are good.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, a true military watch should look something like the Hamilton 4992B below, or be a wristwatch equivalent (note the case back). It's been officially commissioned and issued (in this instance) by the US Government in 1941. The face, of course, is unconventional! The point is that most stuff advertised as "military" is only military in style - but there's such a demand and vogue for "military" that anything vaguely in the area gets the tag. I'm always amused by the number of "Rare WW1 officer's trench" watches out there - all authentic, I'm sure... Only this evening I saw an ad on (UK) TV for a new magazine being started by the Watchcollection - Â£9.99 a month and you get a "military" watch every few issues - or some such.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Will Fly said:


> As far as I'm concerned, a true military watch should look something like the Hamilton 4992B below, or be a wristwatch equivalent (note the case back). It's been officially commissioned and issued (in this instance) by the US Government in 1941. The face, of course, is unconventional! The point is that most stuff advertised as "military" is only military in style - but there's such a demand and vogue for "military" that anything vaguely in the area gets the tag. I'm always amused by the number of "Rare WW1 officer's trench" watches out there - all authentic, I'm sure... Only this evening I saw an ad on (UK) TV for a new magazine being started by the Watchcollection - Â£9.99 a month and you get a "military" watch every few issues - or some such.


Well that would make this part of the forum simpler.

If it has not been commissioned by the/a military then it has no place here, whether it complies with the standard set out by the military (of whichever country) or not.

An easy to understand definition that excludes the likes of mwc etc (and indeed my GWS) . Thank you.

Is this the general consensus or are there any amongst the forum members that would disagree

with this simplification?


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

So the purple G Shock I wore while watching Ross Kemp in Afghanistan on the telly doesn't qualify as a "military watch"? (


----------



## frstag (Feb 14, 2008)

Timez Own said:


> Will Fly said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I'm concerned, a true military watch should look something like the Hamilton 4992B below, or be a wristwatch equivalent (note the case back). It's been officially commissioned and issued (in this instance) by the US Government in 1941. The face, of course, is unconventional! The point is that most stuff advertised as "military" is only military in style - but there's such a demand and vogue for "military" that anything vaguely in the area gets the tag. I'm always amused by the number of "Rare WW1 officer's trench" watches out there - all authentic, I'm sure... Only this evening I saw an ad on (UK) TV for a new magazine being started by the Watchcollection - Â£9.99 a month and you get a "military" watch every few issues - or some such.
> ...


Hi

agree with you Timez Own. Very few are now issued - as most guys just buy their own g shock / cheap digital.

I think we are (certainly in the case of UK watches) really talking about historicity.

If it wasn't issued from stores then it wasn't a military watch. That's not to say it couldn't be as good or even better spec - but wasnt strictly a military watch.

Perhaps the key word here is "provenance"? (As with pictures and antiques)

What do you think?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

I respect the opinions here, but I was just wondering if a Military watch is a bit of a misnomer. I know you are looking for the characteristics of a military watch, but.......

I have seen many different types of watches being used for military use which could also be used for a lot of other purposes. There functions overlap with the functions of 'other' every day life. I'm also thinking here of watches that have also issued by the military in some cases.

If its true to say a Military watch is a tool watch, then perhaps there are many that do fit the bill which are not specifically tagged 'Military'.

So my proposition is; the definition of a military watch is anything recommended or issued by the military, and used in the field on a daily basis.

Would that work?


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

I have no idea how many watches have been purchased by the British military but I will state with some certainty that very few have ever been issued or 'worn in the field. The majority on ebay for example have been either sold out of service or bought new from Silvermans. I have stated previously I picked one up from stores in Northern Ireland in 1984/5 because the CSM didn't like the one I was wearing, I will admit I kept it, but to confuse matters it is marked to the RAF.


----------



## Deptfordboy (Oct 27, 2006)

Call me a pedant, but to me a military watch needs to have been stamped with broad arrow/crows foot or equivalent. I have a Smiths W10, of which I am very fond - lovely, uncluttered and functional. There is an interesting 'dissection' of one here; http://mrjoneswatches.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/smiths-w10.html


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Deptfordboy said:


> Call me a pedant, but to me a military watch needs to have been stamped with broad arrow/crows foot or equivalent. I have a Smiths W10, of which I am very fond - lovely, uncluttered and functional. There is an interesting 'dissection' of one here; http://mrjoneswatches.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/smiths-w10.html


Very nice article. I especially liked the case back.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Having been in the military and at a time when watches were indeed issued, I would say that a military watch is a watch that has been specified to meet detailed criteria by the relevant military authorities and then procured into the relevant service, e.g. Army, Air Force etc.

Such watches (at least in NATO forces) will always carry the relevant NATO Stock Number (NSN) as this is, in effect, the part number for the watch, allowing units to order watches from stores.

This does not necessarily mean that the watch was ever actually issued from stores, only that it was procured from a contracted specification and is therefore a 'military watch'.

Once issued, the watch should also be engraved with a serial number, normally appended to the NSN which uniquely identifies that specific watch. so that it can be traced to an owner and during repairs etc.

In my regiment (a tank unit), watches were issued to any officer and all tank commanders upon request (e.g. if they did not have a watch, or did not want to use their own watch). At the time (1970's) they were all exclusively Hamilton (cushion cases) or CWC G10 models and all were supplied with the standard, light grey NATO strap, at least in my unit.

So my take home is that a 'military watch' is a watch known to be designed for or procured specifically to contract for the military and, identified as such on the watch. My understanding is that if the military procured a job lot of G-Shocks (for example) for issue, they would almost certainly engrave them with an NSN and maybe a unique serial number as well. The military are pretty pedantic about such things and I can't imagine they would give everyone a 'free' watch without any record of issue or traceability involved.

Said watch could also be 'issued' in that it is a both a 'military watch' and, was 'issued' to a unit. The watch may also have actually been used in service, but that is a likely to be a difficult area of provenance to verify: e.g. Issued to whom? Where and when was it issued? Are there any records of such an issue? is this even important?

Anything else is likely to fall into the category of military 'style', as in diver's 'style' or pilot's 'style'. Or even 'faked' for that matter.

Of course, some manufacturers have even produced watches to military specifications without any intention of fulfilling a military supply contract and, there is nothing wrong with that. For example, the G10 spec. is widely available on the internet and it's entirely possible to have them made up exactly to the original specification. But does that make such a watch a 'military' watch, or a military 'style' watch?

Semantics aside I would say that the deciding factor should be: Was the watch verifiably procured by the military? Yes = military, No = military 'style'.

As to this forum, either and all should be acceptable, as long as we know what we are referring to, it should not matter.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i was issued a wrist watch ---- it was a timex


----------

